# Google Car Play Activation TT 2016



## RussMB (Sep 10, 2020)

Hi all, has anyone used Mak Coding to "activate" Carplay and Navigation? I already have Navigation but being able to use Spotify directly from VC is very appealing to me. The prices are very reasonable but its a 4 hour roundtrip. Any help appreciated.


----------



## pcbbc (Sep 4, 2009)

RussMB said:


> Hi all, has anyone used Mak Coding to "activate" Carplay and Navigation? I already have Navigation but being able to use Spotify directly from VC is very appealing to me. The prices are very reasonable but its a 4 hour roundtrip. Any help appreciated.


Where are you?
Tip: if you put that in your forum profile we'd know :wink:


----------



## 6andy69 (Jun 7, 2010)

I have tried to use apple carplay in my car, only got it last week but when I connect the Iphone it says:
This medium can not be played?

The software is version 0229 Maps is 0122 2015/16 any tips?


----------



## RussMB (Sep 10, 2020)

pcbbc said:


> RussMB said:
> 
> 
> > Hi all, has anyone used Mak Coding to "activate" Carplay and Navigation? I already have Navigation but being able to use Spotify directly from VC is very appealing to me. The prices are very reasonable but its a 4 hour roundtrip. Any help appreciated.
> ...


From Newcastle Upon Tyne (Profile updated).


----------



## pcbbc (Sep 4, 2009)

RussMB said:


> From Newcastle Upon Tyne (Profile updated).


Thanks, but sorry - can't help you there.
Hopefully someone else will have some recommendations.


----------



## minsTTerman (Aug 5, 2003)

I used these guys: https://northeastvagadaptions.co.uk/. Travel round but are based near you anyway.

Quick and easy and got the latest maps too.


----------



## jeebsy (Mar 31, 2020)

minsTTerman said:


> I used these guys: https://northeastvagadaptions.co.uk/. Travel round but are based near you anyway.
> 
> Quick and easy and got the latest maps too.


They did mine remotely and it works great, would recommend.


----------



## TTpiloti (Oct 9, 2020)

RussMB said:


> Hi all, has anyone used Mak Coding to "activate" Carplay and Navigation? I already have Navigation but being able to use Spotify directly from VC is very appealing to me. The prices are very reasonable but its a 4 hour roundtrip. Any help appreciated.


Yep, I used him earlier this year to carry out a few updates on my 2016 car. Had the Google map view fix, speed cameras, road sign recognition, 2021 maps and Apple Carplay/Android Auto installed. Great lad, took about 2 hours and zero problems.


----------



## DPG (Dec 7, 2005)

I also used https://northeastvagadaptions.co.uk/ in Durham

Ryan activated CarPlay, Android Auto and added a host of other upgrades to my 2016 TTS


----------



## RussMB (Sep 10, 2020)

Just had thus done, best £100 I ever spent.
Does anyone know anyone in the Derby area (Ripley) that does this as brother wants it done but as his is a 2015 model can't be done remotely.


----------



## RussMB (Sep 10, 2020)

Do any of youguys have an issue with the smartphone connection constantly dropping in and out? I thought it was my cable or port but no, I can move the cable and play with the connector at the port and if its connected it stays connected. But sometimes I have to keep opening the connection manager and choosing Android connection, i tick the choice, it opens up and immediately shuts down. I have tried a couple of cables but exactly the same issue. Very frustrating.


----------



## kevin#34 (Jan 8, 2019)

Try with a different phone, to understand if it's phone related or not


----------



## jeebsy (Mar 31, 2020)

RussMB said:


> Just had thus done, best £100 I ever spent.
> Does anyone know anyone in the Derby area (Ripley) that does this as brother wants it done but as his is a 2015 model can't be done remotely.


Mine's a 15 and was done remotely by NE VAG Adaptions


----------



## AllblackTT (Aug 7, 2021)

Used him to activate carplay on my 67 reg car. Also got the 2021 maps update and rear parking display activated. It's still working 3 months later and i definitely recommend the update!


----------

